# Lego Vivarium with heat tile



## SKYWLKR (May 9, 2016)

Had an idea to experiment with making a vivarium out of Lego bricks, as well as a heat 'tile'. Having researched the properties of ABS plastic, I reckon it could be done, even if nothing ends up being a permanent resident inside it. Stay tuned!


----------



## Wally (May 9, 2016)

I'm not sure what to say really.....


----------



## ronhalling (May 9, 2016)

Someone on here tried that a few years ago, the pics that were posted looked pretty damn good, there was a discussion re the best glue to use if you wanted to make it a permanent structure and in the end Plumbers Cement (the blue 1) used very sparingly turned out to be the best but the structure had to be left to air for about 2 weeks to get rid of the fumes, The ABS plastic stayed structurally sound up 40 deg C but after this it started to lose some of it's rigidity, go for it but remember pics or it never happened. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## princessparrot (May 10, 2016)

I attempted to do it but I ran out of Lego blocks so I ended up just making my woma a house outh of it. Man that stuff is expensive these days!
If anyone has any spare I'd be happy to have it 

The house itself used one hundred and twenty something blocks where as the other thing has over 300

- - - Updated - - -



ronhalling said:


> Someone on here tried that a few years ago, the pics that were posted looked pretty damn good, there was a discussion re the best glue to use if you wanted to make it a permanent structure and in the end Plumbers Cement (the blue 1) used very sparingly turned out to be the best but the structure had to be left to air for about 2 weeks to get rid of the fumes, The ABS plastic stayed structurally sound up 40 deg C but after this it started to lose some of it's rigidity, go for it but remember pics or it never happened. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


That was probably me


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 10, 2016)

Interesting fact. The coloured Lego bricks have a temperature threshold of approximately 105°C whereas the clear Lego bricks are approx 140°C.

I have both so currently in planning stage for which piece goes where to provide best gradient.


----------



## princessparrot (May 10, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Interesting fact. The coloured Lego bricks have a temperature threshold of approximately 105°C whereas the clear Lego bricks are approx 140°C.
> 
> I have both so currently in planning stage for which piece goes where to provide best gradient.


Good luck on getting enough pieces! I calculated that I'll need about another 1400 pieces to finish it and that box next to it in my picture cost sixty bucks but I only ended up getting one layer out of it


----------



## ronhalling (May 11, 2016)

The best place to get bulk Lego is to haunt the charity shops and online auctions. _( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling

_


----------

